# Retirement Home & Clydesdale Horses..... ..



## Prairie dog (Apr 19, 2021)

Retirement Home & Clydesdale Horses.....​


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2021)

Prairie dog said:


> Retirement Home & Clydesdale Horses.....​


This is so cool! I love these horses and to see them greet the people was just amazing! 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2021)

That visit must have made their day


----------



## Pecos (Apr 19, 2021)

That is really neat, I love it.


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 19, 2021)

That was so beautiful, joyous! I love the marvelous feel of a horse’s nose. Wouldn’t mind living in a retirement home that did that! Thanks Prairie Dog for sharing it!
I just looked that place up on line  and it is in New South Wales, Australia!
Boo boo, I guess I won’t be going there for a tour...


----------



## Dana (Apr 19, 2021)

Beautiful story...love that. A few years ago there was a riding school for disabled children not far from where I live. Sometimes horse owners (including myself) would take ours for the kiddies to pat and fondle...how they loved it!


----------



## RobinWren (Apr 25, 2021)

What a wonderful video, not only to watch those gentle giants but to see the joy in the residents faces. Animals are the best.


----------

